# Help me make a wise choice.



## motorcyclerider (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't know if I am posting this in the correct spot. But any help would be appreciated.

Could you fine people help me make a wise decision on a couple of small desk top speaker systems that must do the following.

- small enough to be moved around (like a Bose wave).

- can double as flat panel speakers (due to already having two full system at other T.V.'s. Just want to improve the flat panel a little)

- high quality

- produce full system sound.

I just bought a Bose Wave radio 111 with Bluetooth, and the Bose sound link 11. I still have time to cancel order if there is something better out there.The Wave radio is for me to use with iPhone, MAC book, and flat panel t.v. The other is a Christmas gift to sister. I bought the Bose from hearing an Wave radio long ago at a party. I remember it producing sound like there was a full system pumping out the 90's tunes. Is anything other brand out there that can accomplish this task better than an Wave radio? I know people bash Bose a lot but I have never heard a radio as small a Bose Wave sound way bigger than it is. Price is really not that important. I have also read some other threads but everyone mentioned a different manufacturer. Or the couple a few people agreed on didn't seem all that cleanly put together as say a MAC book. 

By the way I am not new to audio. Just to small desk top system that kind of do the impossible.
Thanks in advanced.

Here is a list of some desk top systems that some have mentioned are superior to the Bose Wave 111

1. Monitor Audio's i-200

2. Tivoli Audio Radio Works

3. Cambridge SoundWorks Ambiance Touch World Radio

Is there any truth to one listed above?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
I am not familiar with the systems you mention but others here will be able to help.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## motorcyclerider (Nov 25, 2012)

How do I start a poll. Can you help me with that?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Let see what speakers members recommend first. Give it some time, weekends are slow on the forums compared to week days.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Based on your criteria, you might look at the Emotiva airmotiv 4's. I reviewed them recently, and was really impressed. Small, built-in power amps, very portable, big full-range sound, 30 day try-and-return policy. There is a full review here. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## motorcyclerider (Nov 25, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Based on your criteria, you might look at the Emotiva airmotiv 4's. I reviewed them recently, and was really impressed. Small, built-in power amps, very portable, big full-range sound, 30 day try-and-return policy. There is a full review here. Good luck with your decision.



How about any of these:

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/uu39/timcfuller/Workbook4-2.jpg


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Swan has been making hifi desktop speakers for years.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/prod...e-desktop-loudspeaker-system&products_id=200&

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/prod...e-desktop-loudspeaker-system&products_id=166&



The Emotiva desktop speakers. Not seeing the 4's in there. :dontknow:

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/pro-series


----------



## motorcyclerider (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Paradigm millenias? :dontknow:


----------



## motorcyclerider (Nov 25, 2012)

Good looking system but not really what I am looking for. I am looking for an high end all in one. I want to see if there is anything out there that does what the Bose Wave radio does better. The Bose Wave is the only small all in one I have heard personally. I will never forget when I saw this white clock radio keeping a whole guess house party jumpin. I have always wanted one so I ordered one yesterday and I just want to make sure there isn't something even better out there. If there is I will return it and try that something better. By the low interest in my thread I don't think there is.

I should probably remove the Audioengine 5+ (A5+) from the list since it's really not what I am looking for either.
Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry, would love to help more, just don't know the all-in-one units very well. Based on the info you have provided, and on general impressions and preferences about the brands, I would lean toward Monitor Audio or B&W myself. Have not heard the Bose wave radio in particular, though.


----------



## motorcyclerider (Nov 25, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Sorry, would love to help more, just don't know the all-in-one units very well. Based on the info you have provided, and on general impressions and preferences about the brands, I would lean toward Monitor Audio or B&W myself. Have not heard the Bose wave radio in particular, though.


I beginning to realize that the all in ones haven't fully caught on yet. I so far haven't found one person on 3 different forums that own one of the all in ones in my list. If you don't mind me asking whats your age? I am young and I have friends that have all in ones but not the high end ones I listed. They buy the ones at Walmart or the you can find at the drug store. One day I think all anyone will need is an all in one to a certain extent.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Poll added to the thread. :T


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

motorcyclerider said:


> I beginning to realize that the all in ones haven't fully caught on yet. I so far haven't found one person on 3 different forums that own one of the all in ones in my list. If you don't mind me asking whats your age? I am young and I have friends that have all in ones but not the high end ones I listed. They buy the ones at Walmart or the you can find at the drug store. One day I think all anyone will need is an all in one to a certain extent.


I am quite young too, a bit over 40 in number of birthdays, still practically a kid!lddude: Just joking with you of course. Even with all of the resources on the Web, it can be frustrating trying to find help that really matches your needs.

As you will find looking around the Home Theater Shack forums, there are a lot of ways to enjoy music. The all-in-one units have their place, as do monster home theater setups, as do stereo near-field monitors, as do headphones, etc. The all-in-one units like the ones on your list are probably pretty popular with the teen-through-30 age group, being so versatile and portable. My own listening modes have changed a lot over time, and right now the all-in-one type of design simply does not suit my tastes, but that's just me.

For what it's worth, I don't think you'll find a more helpful and friendly bunch of home theater and music loving people than at the Home Theater Shack, which is why I spend most of my online forum time here. We help where we can. Maybe the survey will coax more useful responses out of the our members. Sincere best wishes, and I truly hope you get some feedback that helps you with your decision. Best of luck.:bigsmile:


----------



## wpbpete (Nov 8, 2012)

In all things audio, the three things to look for are, quality, quality, quality. 
B&W makes quality products. 
Have you considered a soundbar system instead of a clock radio? Here's a couple that I've been considering...

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/osb1.html

http://www.atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=170


http://www.bostonacoustics.com/US/P...ics_US)&SubCatId=Soundbars(BostonAcoustics_US) very budget friendly


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While there truly ain't no replacement for displacement, I would lean towards the B&W and Monitor Audio. Have you had a chance to listen to any of these? I would also put Gallo on the list of considerations.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## motorcyclerider (Nov 25, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> While there truly ain't no replacement for displacement, I would lean towards the B&W and Monitor Audio. Have you had a chance to listen to any of these? I would also put Gallo on the list of considerations.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Just the Bose and I was impressed. Have you listened to any of them? I think the B&W A7 would rock.


----------

